# What forums do you go on?



## thatwoodworkingguy (May 19, 2010)

other then lumberjocks.
I am looking for new forums that are actualy active. wondering what forums you guys go on.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

This is the only one.


----------



## sikrap (Mar 15, 2009)

I have to admit that this is not the only WW site I visit. Have you checked out www.woodnet.net?


----------



## SuperDave (Apr 4, 2010)

the wood whisperer


----------



## mikedddd (Jul 22, 2009)

Woodnet, Knots, Canadian Woodworking, WoodworkUK, American Association of Woodturners and Sawmill Creek. Those are a few that I read.


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

http://www.penturners.org/forum/index.php

http://acmewoodturning.com/index.html

http://www.woodturningonline.com/


----------



## 4woodturning (Mar 28, 2010)

American Association of Woodturners, Sawmill Creek, and World of Woodturners


----------



## DAWG (Oct 23, 2009)

I'm like a1Jim this is it. Who needs anything else?


----------



## SwedishIron (Jun 6, 2008)

I actively participate in or read at-least four other forums on a daily basis.. each offering a unique community feel, talent and skill sets.

Besides LumberJocks..
1. Tommy MacDonald's 207 Woodworking Community 
2. The Woodnet.net Forum
3. The Society of American Period Furniture Makers SAPFM Forum


----------



## Bureaucrat (May 26, 2008)

This is the only site I visit daily. I weekly hit wood workers guild and American Wood worker. I get RSS from all over.


----------



## spanner69 (May 31, 2010)

http://www.woodworkforums.com/

this is a really active forum with SOOOOO many sub-forums you wont know which one to play with.

The blokes on there are really helpfull as well.


----------



## doordude (Mar 26, 2010)

so far this is the only one,is there any better? too adicting to look at more sites


----------



## UncleFester (Dec 9, 2006)

http://www.woodworking.org


----------



## davidpettinger (Aug 21, 2009)

http://www.wwgoa.com/


----------



## knotscott (Feb 27, 2009)

Quite a few:
Woodmagazine.com
Sawmillcreek.org
Woodnet.net
BT3Central.com
Familywoodworking.org
Woodworkingtalk.com
Ridgid.com
Canadianwoodworking.com
Woodworking.com


----------



## stevenhsieh (Jan 8, 2010)

www.sawmillcreek.org


----------



## BarbS (Mar 20, 2007)

WoodCentral.com


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

The main one I have is this one for wood and home shop machinist which I have been on for years for metal working machining which I also have a dedicated shop for.Alistair


----------



## juniorjock (Feb 3, 2008)

Exactly what do you mean by "actually active"? Looks like you've been pretty active in the 12 days you've been a member on LJ.


----------



## antmjr (Sep 7, 2009)

http://forum.woodenboat.com/

I take a look at http://groups.yahoo.com/group/atlas618lathe/ from time to time.


----------



## JohnGray (Oct 6, 2007)

Old Tools Digest


----------



## pommy (Apr 17, 2008)

sorry you telling me there are others than LUMBERJOCKS no my world is falling in ….......


----------

